# Why I am selling my 2008 Orca.



## tete de la tour

Yep .. I'm letting her go.

They say if you truly love her, let her go.

Well Thats is what is happening. I have always said how amazing this she is. and how its simply the best I have ever ridden. Also how I saved all my pennies in order to get her. :cryin: 

There was always one problem.. she is white. I am a man who does not discriminate, and love usually sees no color. But in this world things are not always perfect and I was caught lusting with another. And as much as I like white, I find myself absolutely head over heals for her black twin. 

So in my obsessed and absolutely delusional , ridiculous way I have found a way to rationalize the idea that a simple change in color is worth it ( and 80 grams )

I am now actively pursuing a 2009 Orbea Orca. 

opinions. 

Do any of you think that it is worth switching over to the " new " Orca. or do any of you agree or disagree. or do you guys think I am absolutely silly. 

RHAUFT please do not repsond. 



Shameless Plug: I have it for sale in the classifieds in RBR for $1950 frame fork seat post. Less than 300 miles.


----------



## rhauft

:idea:


----------



## plag

Im having this exact same problem right now, I have an 06 orange orca but want somthign in another color, I cannot justify have two bikes so I would have to sell mine. I also love the new black orca. I have considered painting my 06 since I have access to a a professional painter but I think I want a new Orca.


----------



## BunnV

tete de la tour said:


> So in my obsessed and absolutely delusional , ridiculous way I have found a way to rationalize the idea that a simple change in color is worth it ( and 80 grams )


Yes it's ridiculous. No you can't rationalize it. Hurry up and get it so you can post pictures!


----------



## kkowalsk

Personally I would say ride the crap out of your 08' and in a couple years when there is a major change go with that one. Maybe at that time you could even look at the rumored new Opal or something completely different. There will always be something new.

If you must have it maybe just go for the frameset and swap you components. Sell the 08' frameset.


----------



## tete de la tour

Yes it is only the frameset I am willing to sell.


----------



## rollin nolan

You must not be married.


----------



## tete de la tour

rollin nolan said:


> You must not be married.


married almost 4 yrs now and first child on the way june 1st. 

as long as its all done and paid for prior to junior im ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## filtersweep

You need therapy if you are selling a bike with under 500 miles on it because of its color.



tete de la tour said:


> Yep .. I'm letting her go.
> 
> They say if you truly love her, let her go.
> 
> Well Thats is what is happening. I have always said how amazing this she is. and how its simply the best I have ever ridden. Also how I saved all my pennies in order to get her. :cryin:
> 
> There was always one problem.. she is white. I am a man who does not discriminate, and love usually sees no color. But in this world things are not always perfect and I was caught lusting with another. And as much as I like white, I find myself absolutely head over heals for her black twin.
> 
> So in my obsessed and absolutely delusional , ridiculous way I have found a way to rationalize the idea that a simple change in color is worth it ( and 80 grams )
> 
> I am now actively pursuing a 2009 Orbea Orca.
> 
> opinions.
> 
> Do any of you think that it is worth switching over to the " new " Orca. or do any of you agree or disagree. or do you guys think I am absolutely silly.
> 
> RHAUFT please do not repsond.
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless Plug: I have it for sale in the classifieds in RBR for $1950 frame fork seat post. Less than 300 miles.


----------



## android

Silly reason to sell a frame. Especially since you could get custom paint job for a few hundred $$$ if you really cared about the color that much. (Which I still think is silly)


----------



## kkowalsk

You guys are a tough. I tend to agree though. 

What happens when the 2010 Orca comes out in a even cooler color or matte and gloss, with a new new fiber that drops another 100 grams and the stiffness is increased by another 30%. What will you do with your old outdated 09??

Just remember there will always be something new, better, faster etc. However will these things truly ever bring happiness? Trying to keep up with having the best and latest will drive you insane and broke. Having things can bring us happiness however our happiness should not be generated solely by our things. You will always be left feeling empty. 

From experience and having two young children you will be amazed how much $$ that little bundle of joy will cost you. Our children tend to refocus us and really put life into perspective. I cannot accurately put this into words however you will understand soon enough. You will learn much more from your baby then you can teach them in those early years.

Just a word of advice take the $$ you are going to buy the new frame with put it away in an envelope and wait until after the baby is born. June is not that far away, then make your final decision. You can probably struggle by with you 08' until then.


----------



## tete de la tour

kkowalsk said:


> You guys are a tough. I tend to agree though.
> 
> What happens when the 2010 Orca comes out in a even cooler color or matte and gloss, with a new new fiber that drops another 100 grams and the stiffness is increased by another 30%. What will you do with your old outdated 09??
> 
> Just remember there will always be something new, better, faster etc. However will these things truly ever bring happiness? Trying to keep up with having the best and latest will drive you insane and broke. Having things can bring us happiness however our happiness should not be generated solely by our things. You will always be left feeling empty.
> 
> From experience and having two young children you will be amazed how much $$ that little bundle of joy will cost you. Our children tend to refocus us and really put life into perspective. I cannot accurately put this into words however you will understand soon enough. You will learn much more from your baby then you can teach them in those early years.
> 
> Just a word of advice take the $$ you are going to buy the new frame with put it away in an envelope and wait until after the baby is born. June is not that far away, then make your final decision. You can probably struggle by with you 08' until then.


These words are probably the most sensible, however every sense went out the window a bit ago, especially the most common form of it, when I started cycling.

Really tho there is no true expense in the change for me. other than time. As long as the frames sells for the listed price. 

Does any of this matter. Certainly not. And will I climb/ sprint better? A resounding NO. but this is the last opportunity I have to make a change , and if can do so with no additional expense then to me it is worth it.


----------



## rhauft

Vic, the dark side is hard to resist, eh?
Just be glad that you can sell your old obsolete 08 to pay for it.
I'm still dickering with my insurance co... 

Sorry for the uninvited intrusion, but I just couldn't resist the opportunity to comment.


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> Vic, the dark side is hard to resist, eh?
> Just be glad that you can sell your old obsolete 08 to pay for it.
> I'm still dickering with my insurance co...
> 
> Sorry for the uninvited intrusion, but I just couldn't resist the opportunity to comment.



leave me alone.


----------



## rhauft

tete de la tour said:


> leave me alone.


FYI.... mine will be here any day now...:ciappa:


----------



## MIN in PDX

wetarded. c'mon dude that bike rocks.


----------



## California L33

Black 2009 Orca, pricey. White 2008 Orca and can of black spray paint, priceless.


----------



## acckids

You need to look up the definition of contentment. 98% of RBR forum members would love to have your "white" ride. Every year the new models and colors come out and I try to justify "trading" up but it is really nonsense when I step back and think about it. It's a beautiful bike whether white, black or orange. You won't ride any faster.


----------



## California L33

acckids said:


> You need to look up the definition of contentment. 98% of RBR forum members would love to have your "white" ride. Every year the new models and colors come out and I try to justify "trading" up but it is really nonsense when I step back and think about it. It's a beautiful bike whether white, black or orange. You won't ride any faster.


I think the white one might be faster. It won't expand in the heat as much so will have less drag 

Contentment? Sorry, man's reach exceeds his grasp.


----------



## kkowalsk

...and the old smooth finish will also have less drag versus the new matte.


----------



## vsimmons

Who cares. Just buy the 09. Stay excited! Do whatever it takes!


----------



## lookrider

*You say*



tete de la tour said:


> Yep .. I'm letting her go.
> 
> They say if you truly love her, let her go.
> 
> Well Thats is what is happening. I have always said how amazing this she is. and how its simply the best I have ever ridden. Also how I saved all my pennies in order to get her. :cryin:
> 
> There was always one problem.. she is white. I am a man who does not discriminate, and love usually sees no color. But in this world things are not always perfect and I was caught lusting with another. And as much as I like white, I find myself absolutely head over heals for her black twin.
> 
> So in my obsessed and absolutely delusional , ridiculous way I have found a way to rationalize the idea that a simple change in color is worth it ( and 80 grams )
> 
> I am now actively pursuing a 2009 Orbea Orca.
> 
> opinions.
> 
> Do any of you think that it is worth switching over to the " new " Orca. or do any of you agree or disagree. or do you guys think I am absolutely silly.
> 
> RHAUFT please do not repsond.
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless Plug: I have it for sale in the classifieds in RBR for $1950 frame fork seat post. Less than 300 miles.


"There was *always * one problem."

Always? You had 300 miles on it, what did you have it, a week and a half, two weeks tops?


----------



## tete de la tour

I've had it since Dec 19th. 

But I have another bike I have been riding. 

This lovely beast


----------



## lookrider

Stick with the white. You already have a black which works. 

Drink a beer or something....


----------



## El Diablo

I don't feel so bad now that I know I have company. 

I currently have a White 07 Orca, but I have always wanted the Red (they don't call me El Diablo for nothing) so I ordered an 08 in Red. 2 days after I order it, bam, the 09 is introduced to the world. I am now waiting for the 09 frameset to arrive and I will be taking the components from my White 07 and transferring them to my new 09. So in less than two weeks I will go from having one Orca to 2 brand new rigs.


----------



## California L33

El Diablo said:


> I don't feel so bad now that I know I have company.
> 
> I currently have a White 07 Orca, but I have always wanted the Red (they don't call me El Diablo for nothing) so I ordered an 08 in Red. 2 days after I order it, bam, the 09 is introduced to the world. I am now waiting for the 09 frameset to arrive and I will be taking the components from my White 07 and transferring them to my new 09. So in less than two weeks I will go from having one Orca to 2 brand new rigs.


Can anyone say "Orca-holic?"


----------



## lookrider

*Yeah three of em...*



California L33 said:


> Can anyone say "Orca-holic?"


Well you know how it is, whatever makes you happy.

I'd want a different feeling myself.

Another end of the spectrum, maybe a custom steel, or a "stiff" racy system six, something different...

Well anyhoo,,, enjoy the pod of orcas.....


----------



## tete de la tour

lookrider said:


> a "stiff" racy system six,


please go somewhere else with these kind of suggestions. they are not appreciated here.


----------



## tete de la tour




----------



## rhauft

Keep your gummy paws off of my new rig !


----------



## tete de la tour




----------



## 08Madone5.2

You're so vain...

Who gives a ____ what color it is. You're just looking for an excuse to buy a new bike. You would have been better off never posting your OP, selling it and just buying whatever it is that you want. Why do you need anyones approval to justify your decision? You can't possibly be that insecure. Just do what makes you happy. Remember - Its not the bike, its the person riding it.
By the way, you're concerned with the wrong thing. If you're going to sell the Orbea, might as well go whole hog and buy a Madone!


----------



## JimmyORCA

08Madone5.2 said:


> You're so vain...
> 
> Who gives a ____ what color it is. You're just looking for an excuse to buy a new bike. You would have been better off never posting your OP, selling it and just buying whatever it is that you want. Why do you need anyones approval to justify your decision? You can't possibly be that insecure. Just do what makes you happy. Remember - Its not the bike, its the person riding it.
> By the way, you're concerned with the wrong thing. If you're going to sell the Orbea, might as well go whole hog and buy a Madone!


I upgraded from an 08 Madone 5.2 triple to the 08 Orca. I love my Orca alot more than the Madone. Orca from my personal opinion is so much smoother to ride. I am also considering upgrading to 09 Blue Orca.

Jim


----------



## vsimmons

You can't knock the Madone though. It's a great first bike for kids or seniors. However, an Orca is a better choice for a serious rider.


----------



## rhauft

Madone !?
I believe Tet is looking for an upgrade not a compromise :blush2:


----------



## tete de la tour

08Madone5.2 said:


> You're so vain...
> 
> Who gives a ____ what color it is. You're just looking for an excuse to buy a new bike. You would have been better off never posting your OP, selling it and just buying whatever it is that you want. Why do you need anyones approval to justify your decision? You can't possibly be that insecure. Just do what makes you happy. Remember - Its not the bike, its the person riding it.
> By the way, you're concerned with the wrong thing. If you're going to sell the Orbea, might as well go whole hog and buy a Madone!


Sorry mate: 

1. The Madone is absolute rubbish. No offense. Go away. 

2. I give a damn about the color. and why not. ( and stiffness, and weight, and ride quality) 

3. You must be here in the Orbea forums trying to justify why you bought 
a bike that technically has been behind the curve for years. And from a stylish perspective it absolutely ripped off the Orca and would not be surprised to see them do it again.

Insecure, perhaps. An absolute obsession with having the best frame in my budget. Yes.

The Madone is the cycling equivalent of clown shoes. The " Waterworld" of the cycling industry.


----------



## vsimmons

I think the Madone does have its applications. If you can find a cheap one, its great for old women and children. Throw a basket and a bell on there, and you're cooking!


----------



## jlgoodin78

*Wow....Madone is crap? Get a clue!*



tete de la tour said:


> Sorry mate:
> 
> 1. The Madone is absolute rubbish. No offense. Go away.
> 
> Insecure, perhaps. An absolute obsession with having the best frame in my budget. Yes.
> 
> The Madone is the cycling equivalent of clown shoes. The " Waterworld" of the cycling industry.


OK, first off......I ride an Orbea and love it. I'm beyond happy with it, and it's a wonderful bike. I also couldn't really see myself riding something else right now since I like my bike so much.

But to imply that a Madone would be better off on a trash heap is just asinine. As great and innovative as Orbea seems to those of us in the U.S., Orbea is the European equivalent of Trek, actually producing more bikes than Trek does. 

If you really want to make the "my bike is the most cutting edge" case, ride a BMC. But don't try to make the argument that the Trek Madone is rubbish compared to an Orbea.

And with that, I don't know why someone would try to incite the "Madone is better than Orca" argument in an Orbea forum. But I guess I don't need to think about it anymore....I'm going to go out and ride my Orca.


----------



## prschatt

vsimmons said:


> You can't knock the Madone though. It's a great first bike for kids or seniors. However, an Orca is a better choice for a serious rider.


I Don't fit into any of those categories, I just sold my 08 Madone 5.5 Pro, and have an 08 Orca (had both at the same time to see which I liked best). They are both very good rides. The bottom bracket design on the Madone is in my opinion better then the Orca. The Orca is a better more responsive ride, albeit slight and subjective. As far as "stiffness", tough call, the only thing I did notice is on a trainer, standing sprint the Orca flexed a bit more then the Madone. I really think you can't go wrong with either ride, I just liked the Orca bettter for fit, ride and I hate to say... looks.


----------



## tete de la tour

jlgoodin78 said:


> OK, first off......I ride an Orbea and love it. I'm beyond happy with it, and it's a wonderful bike. I also couldn't really see myself riding something else right now since I like my bike so much.
> 
> But to imply that a Madone would be better off on a trash heap is just asinine. As great and innovative as Orbea seems to those of us in the U.S., Orbea is the European equivalent of Trek, actually producing more bikes than Trek does.
> 
> If you really want to make the "my bike is the most cutting edge" case, ride a BMC. But don't try to make the argument that the Trek Madone is rubbish compared to an Orbea.
> 
> And with that, I don't know why someone would try to incite the "Madone is better than Orca" argument in an Orbea forum. But I guess I don't need to think about it anymore....I'm going to go out and ride my Orca.


I was not responding to you but if you insist on jumping in then that is fine. 

First off , BMC is innovative , but innovative is not always good. The DeLorean was innovative and look what happened. Also if you have ridden a BMC it is very flexy in the Top Tube. Perhaps that is where comfort comes in but certainly not changing the industry. They are nice bikes tho. I never said the Orca was cutting edge. I only implied that the Madone was not. and it's not. sorry. If you want to throw your bike in the garbage then thats up to you,I wouldn't. But I would not tout it as the a great coming of bike technology and/or a step above anything else out there. 

I don't cite that trek is rubbish compared to Orbea. Simply that in my opinion trek is rubbish. the same way a BMW owner may think a Mercedes is rubbish. That being said , Trek is rubbish. And if you are looking for a bike with a similar feel, buy a handmade african bamboo bike. 

As for Orbea being the Trek of Europe I would certainly argue that is not the case. Trek is the Trek of Europe. Trek stay behind the curve because it's $afe financially.


----------



## android

jlgoodin78 said:


> But to imply that a Madone would be better off on a trash heap is just asinine. As great and innovative as Orbea seems to those of us in the U.S., Orbea is the European equivalent of Trek, actually producing more bikes than Trek does.
> 
> If you really want to make the "my bike is the most cutting edge" case, ride a BMC. But don't try to make the argument that the Trek Madone is rubbish compared to an Orbea.
> 
> And with that, I don't know why someone would try to incite the "Madone is better than Orca" argument in an Orbea forum. But I guess I don't need to think about it anymore....I'm going to go out and ride my Orca.


No, no, I have it on very good authority from riding mate that a Madone with SRAM Red is the cat's meow and all other bikes, (especially those equipped with Dura Ace) belong on the dung heap.


----------



## 08Madone5.2

Tete -

You're absolutely right. You should stay with Orbea - you're too narrow minded to consider anything else. As for getting rid of your white Orca for another color - I think you should buy a RED one because thats all you see - red... You're so angry.
The Orbea is beautiful and a wonderful bike and I'm sure its more bike than you will ever need. The same can be said for the majority of Trek buyers, Cervelo buyers, Specialized buyers etc...


----------



## jlgoodin78

*Placebo*



08Madone5.2 said:


> Tete -
> 
> You're absolutely right. You should stay with Orbea - you're too narrow minded to consider anything else. As for getting rid of your white Orca for another color - I think you should buy a RED one because thats all you see - red... You're so angry.
> The Orbea is beautiful and a wonderful bike and I'm sure its more bike than you will ever need. The same can be said for the majority of Trek buyers, Cervelo buyers, Specialized buyers etc...


Exactly. I'm afraid that most of us who frequent this website can't max out the bikes that we ride or even the "simple" bikes we hate (i.e. the Madone Tete despises so greatly). Although I'll be the first to admit that I'm not immune to it, there's an incredible placebo effect which increases when we release more of our wallet for a purchase. The more money, the more rare, the more exotic, the "greater" the item becomes. Cars, jeans, and bikes especially prove this placebo. For Tete and others who think that a bike as solid as a Madone is rubbish just proves to me that the placebo effects of their purchase are of blinding strength. I'd like to see all components, ride conditions, etc. be equal other than the frame, and then see the difference in Tete's (or other's) results when riding on an Orca vs. a Madone. 

Heck, I ride an Orbea, but I've got to give a good bike a nod where it exists, and a Madone definitely deserves a nod. But, then again, I can't think of a single race a Trek rider has won, so Trek must be rubbish, right? Oh wait......now I remember a few Trek wins...... :thumbsup:


----------



## tete de la tour

jlgoodin78 said:


> Heck, I ride an Orbea, but I've got to give a good bike a nod where it exists, and a Madone definitely deserves a nod. But, then again, I can't think of a single race a Trek rider has won, so Trek must be rubbish, right? Oh wait......now I remember a few Trek wins...... :thumbsup:


All professional Cyclist that win on trek bikes are dopers.


----------



## California L33

vsimmons said:


> You can't knock the Madone though. It's a great first bike for kids or seniors. However, an Orca is a better choice for a serious rider.


If you really want to get flailed you have to say, "It's a great bike for women, children and seniors." And do it on the Trek forum


----------



## 08Madone5.2

Tete -
"tete de la tour" roughly translates to "head of the tour" correct?
If all Trek riders who were victorious in the TdF were dopers, then I guess that would make you - Tete de la Dopers huh?
You're entitled to your opinion, but the way you try to get it across makes you sound foolish


----------



## California L33

08Madone5.2 said:


> Tete -
> "tete de la tour" roughly translates to "head of the tour" correct?
> If all Trek riders who were victorious in the TdF were dopers, then I guess that would make you - Tete de la Dopers huh?
> You're entitled to your opinion, but the way you try to get it across makes you sound foolish


Smile  

I think it was a joke. And if it wasn't, it was probably a sidearm swipe at Lance, not Trek.

Me? I'm changing my name to Testa de il Dopo. See you on the podium 

Edit: Ooops- I withdraw my comment. I didn't see tete's "Trek is rubbish comment." OK, Lance is safe. It is a swipe at Trek, but it doesn't make Trek any worse, or Orbea any better, no matter how many he buys- though it might secure their financial future.


----------



## El Diablo

*my 08 orca*

this is the 08 orca, the 09 will be ready next week. i did the see a team type 1 blue 09 orca and it looks like the 07 and 08 version just in a deep blue. it is not a matte finish.


----------



## 08Madone5.2

Its all good, no hard feelings. We are all out there to enjoy ourselves regardless of the bikes we ride. All of theses bikes are good bikes, better than a majority of us will ever need anyway. See you on the road!


----------



## vsimmons

I was just playing. I know the Madone is a respectable bike.


----------



## kkowalsk

You hit the nail on the head. I admit when looking for a new ride I found my possibilities to be endless however my wallet was not. I thought I wanted the absolutely stiffest bike possible. To me stiff meant fast and efficient. (Stiff = Efficient & Fast..Calcualtions say it is not true...topic for another thread)

A local shop owner smiled and said "No offense, you may be a good rider or even a great rider however honestly you don't put out pro power. My I suggest that you pick a bike based on fit, comfort, ride quality, components and price."

Now I may get blasted here however I think holds true.

I have an Orca and it is an amazing ride. Great fit for me, wonderful feel. I thought ride did not matter, boy was I wrong. This is probably more bike than I will ever need. Honestly, the main reason I purchased a bike of this level was because it was on clearance and within my budget. I could not find a bike that came anywhere close to the Orca at the price the shop had it listed at. I know this was an unfair comparison to other bikes since I was comparing a high-end bike equally priced to good mid level bikes.


----------



## tete de la tour

I'm glad someone caught my humor. Not very funny , i know. But I thought it was wild that a person would come here and suggest a Trek. AS for that Madone, Im sure it's good. To each his/her own. But if I wanted one I would look to the Trek forums for info. good stuff


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I would collect the entire set! You can't have enough bikes. Don't sell the white one. Heck, you'd probably just waste the money on responsible stuff. I'm having the same dilemma with my mountain bike Yeti. Love the team turquoise, but those orange and black models look sick too. Starting to collect parts, new frame to come, probably orange this time. You have those days...Look at it this way. Maybe you need a test platform. Whatever components you have on that white beast, go with something else for the new one. Someone has to stimulate the economy...


----------



## El Diablo

funny you said that. I am keeping the white 07. I couldn't see taking "old components" and putting them on the 09 Orca. I stayed with Campy Record, however, I can't bring myself to try SRAM Red.


----------



## tete de la tour

i think it looks nice. I don't like blue but in person it looks sharp.

it has a glossy finish like the previous Orca


----------



## El Diablo

It is a beautiful bike. But for me, one of the reasons to get the 09 was the unique matte black finish. Did you purchase that bike or is the pic just show what it looks like?


----------



## tete de la tour

El Diablo said:


> It is a beautiful bike. But for me, one of the reasons to get the 09 was the unique matte black finish. Did you purchase that bike or is the pic just show what it looks like?



nope mine will have the unique black finish you mentioned. I like the blue. and it looks nice. but i like the all black look much more. also the matte finish is nice. I would e to concerned with paint chips on this blue one.


----------



## JimmyORCA

The more pictures I see of the blue the more I like it!!!

Jim


----------



## prschatt

Through evolution, _orca_ only comes in one color...


----------



## 08Madone5.2

Hate to disagree with you on the evolution one color theory you put out there - 
there was just a piece in the paper in the last week or so regarding an all white Orca that I think they said was spotted in Alaska? Google it, its pretty cool.
That being said, Tete's Orca is a pretty accurate rendition, huh?


----------

